# خط الهاتف الثابت في المنزل يولد 48 فولت



## حمدان المغني (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 


اشتريت قبل يومين جهاز هاتف للخط الثابت في المنزل وقمت بتركيبة في غرفة نومي لما به من خصائص يمكن استغلالها في جدول الحياة اليومية مثل خاصية التقويم والمنبة والآذان ومواعيد الصلوات والمسجل الصوتي وغيرها.
وفي يوم من الايام رن الهاتف والغرفة مظلمة واذا بأضاءة قوية تنتج منة اضاءت الغرفة بأكملها واستغربت على هذه القوة مع انني اعلم انه يوجد فولتية تزامن حرارة الهاتف لكن لم اكن اعرف قوتها وعند قياسي لها بالاميتر تفاجئت بانها 48 فولت فقمت بتوصيل لمبة من لمبات السيارة فاضاءت وكنت اعتقد بأنني ذكي لأنني اضيء بالمجان ,, للأسف كانوا في مؤسسة الاتصالات اذكى مننا ,, ففي تلك الفترة التي كنت مضيىء اللمبة بها كان خطي هاتفي مشغول بشكل متواصل حيث اخبرني اخي انه كان يتصل بي منذ اكثر من ساعة والهاتف مشغووووول ,, وبالتالي فقد كانت محسوبة عليا انها مكالمة وتفاجئت بفاتورة الهاتف التفصيلية توضح رقم مخيف في تلك الفترة وكأنها مكالمة دولية ..

وهنا اريد من اصحاب الخبرة الافادة ما نوع هذه الكهرباء وهل ممكن استخدمها مع انفرتر لتحويلها الى 220فولت بدلاً من البطارية ,,, او شحن بطارية بواسطتها ,, وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منها في حال كان الهاتف مفصووووووووول من الخدمة لان الحرارة والفولت تظل متواجدة وهنا يمكن الاستفادة منه .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يوليو 2011)

اخى
التليفون يعمل بالتيار وليس الفولت لذا يكون عليه جهد 48 فولت وهو قيمة منذ أول خط تليفون أيام جراهام بل
عندما ترفع السماعة تدخل مقاومة العدة وهى 600 أوم فتسحب تيار = 48 ÷ 600 = 80 مللى أمبير فتشعر الدوائر بهذا أنك تريد أن تعمل مكالمة وتدخل معك أجهزة الشركة فيكون التيار قرابة 20 مللى أمبير فتجد الجهد هبط لحوالى 10 فولت و تعطيك الحرارة فى انتظار الرقم المطلوب

لذا لا يمكنك استخدام أى وسيلة لسحب تيار تستخدمه فى أمر ما


----------



## احمد القطاوي (30 يوليو 2011)

حرام عليك


----------



## حمدان المغني (30 يوليو 2011)

لكن يا عزيزي ماجد عباس الكثير عندنا يستخدمون حرارة الهاتف في الاضاءة 
وبالذات اللمبات الصغيرة جداً التي تأتي في الكشافات اليدوية ولها اضاءة قوية ويستخدمون سلك فقط من الهاتف والاخر من اي قضيب حديدي بسطح المنزل حيث تفاجئت اليوم ان الكثير يعلمون هذه القضية من زمان وليس الامر بجديد 

واقصد هنا اللمبات الصغيرة التي يكون شكلها صغير جدا مثل حبوب الذرة وتأتي بلوح واحد


----------



## حمدان المغني (30 يوليو 2011)

احمد القطاوي قال:


> حرام عليك




ماذا تقصد بحرام عليا 

يعني كلامي افتراء وكذب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ام انه حرام عليا انه استخدام غير شرعي لحرارة الهاتف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يوليو 2011)

حتى لا يسحب تيار يكفى لتستشعرة الدوائر أنه قد رفع السماعة ليطلب رقما.
لكن - وفقط للأمانه العلمية - غالبا ما تستشعر بعض المقسمات/السنترالات أو ما تسمى أن هناك تيار مسحوب و تترجمة انه تسريب فى الخط و تنبه العمال للذهاب للإصلاح
فلو سحبت فقط 2 مللى أمبير و قام 10000 مشترك فقط مثلك بهذا سيكون إجمالى سحبهم 20 أمبير × 48 فولت = قرابة كيلووات واحد وهو بالتأكيد خسارة على الشركة لهذا تلجأ للصيانه
ولا أعلم لو وجدت هذا التلاعب ستقوم بسحب الخط أم تكتفى بالتنبيه - هذا أمر محلى بحت يختلف من بلد لآخر


----------



## حمدان المغني (30 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> حتى لا يسحب تيار يكفى لتستشعرة الدوائر أنه قد رفع السماعة ليطلب رقما.
> لكن - وفقط للأمانه العلمية - غالبا ما تستشعر بعض المقسمات/السنترالات أو ما تسمى أن هناك تيار مسحوب و تترجمة انه تسريب فى الخط و تنبه العمال للذهاب للإصلاح
> فلو سحبت فقط 2 مللى أمبير و قام 10000 مشترك فقط مثلك بهذا سيكون إجمالى سحبهم 20 أمبير × 48 فولت = قرابة كيلووات واحد وهو بالتأكيد خسارة على الشركة لهذا تلجأ للصيانه
> ولا أعلم لو وجدت هذا التلاعب ستقوم بسحب الخط أم تكتفى بالتنبيه - هذا أمر محلى بحت يختلف من بلد لآخر




===============================

*good information,, so this is the fact .. Thanks ,,, !!! *


----------



## أبو العبد محيسن (3 أغسطس 2011)

في غزة وفقط في وقت الأزمات وانقطاع التيار الكهربائي نستخدم خط الهاتف لانارة بضع لدات ( ديود ضوئي) بيضاء للانارة او جهاز راديو صغير ولا تحتسب أنها مكالمة لكنها تشغل الخط وقد تسبب ضرر للاجهزة لان الاجهزة غالبا تعمل على 3-9 فولت


----------



## حمدان المغني (4 أغسطس 2011)

أبو العبد محيسن قال:


> في غزة وفقط في وقت الأزمات وانقطاع التيار الكهربائي نستخدم خط الهاتف لانارة بضع لدات ( ديود ضوئي) بيضاء للانارة او جهاز راديو صغير ولا تحتسب أنها مكالمة لكنها تشغل الخط وقد تسبب ضرر للاجهزة لان الاجهزة غالبا تعمل على 3-9 فولت


================

الحمدالله يعني انت تؤكد كلامي 
ظهر الحق 


مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد القطاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

ياسيدي الفاضل انا كنت اخذت تدريب صيفي في احد السنترالات المركزية 
ومما علمت حينها انه يتم تغذية التليفونات عن طريق بطاريات موجودة بالسنترال بدليل انها تعمل وقت انقطاع التيار
فلو كل واحد عمل توصيلة من سلك التليفون للانارة وما الي ذلك التليفونات هاتشتغل اذاي
وممكن حاجة احسن من كدة تجيب كشاف شحن من نوع لمبات الled ودي لا تستهلك تيار يذكر 
وممكن تجيب مجموعة من الليدات توصلها علي بطارية كشاف عادية


----------



## seen209 (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
كام صحيح في مقاطع على اليوتيوب تساعد في استغلال طاقة التلفون للاضائة ودوائر كثيرة واسم المقطع hide electric يعني كهربا مخفية والدوائر موجودة بكثرة على القوقل


----------



## حمدان المغني (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## anas-taleb (18 فبراير 2012)

يا ترى بنقدر نوصل شاحن بطارية السيارة على خط الهاتف ؟


----------



## حمدان المغني (18 فبراير 2012)

الشاحن يريد 220 فولت وخط الهاتف يولد 48 فولت 

باختصار 
لا

هلا فيك


----------



## tareq1 (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وأرجو أن نقوم جميعا بالحفاظ على الممتلكات العامة


----------



## حمدان المغني (23 فبراير 2012)

tareq1 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وأرجو أن نقوم جميعا بالحفاظ على الممتلكات العامة







إنشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله


----------



## المهندس فلاني (13 يناير 2013)

ان سحب الطاقة من خط الهاتف لانارة . يسبب مشكلة كبيرة للمقسم 
طبعا لما 1% من اصحاب الخطوط بيستخدمو هل طريقة قد لا تظهر المشاكل ولكن مع ازدياد النسبة تصبح النتيجة كارثية ...

انتشرت الطريقة في مدينة حلب بسورية مما سبب فشل الاتصالات الارضية وبنسبة تفوق 90% لبعض المقاسم 

بالمختصر* تجهيزات المقسم بحلب مهددة بالانهيار خلال ايام *... مما سيجبر الادارة على فصل الخطوط الارضية بشكل نهائي حتى اشعار اخر ..
والمشكلة بأننا سنفقد الانترنت بعد فقداننا للاتصالات الهاتفية الثابتة !!!

الرجاء تبليغ أي شخص يستخدم الخط الارضي " الهاتفي " للانارة أن يتوفق فوراااااا 
وبخاصة بسورية لأن خدمة الانترنت و الاتصالات ل2 مليون بني ادم بالمدينة أهم بكتير من اضاءة بعض الاف من الغرف 
وشكرا لكم


----------

